

Ask HN: Banking for startups? - kynikos

Does anyone have any recommendations on banks to work with during your startup phase?<p>I'm mainly looking for a free (ideally) business checking account that will serve our minimal needs until revenue ramps up later this year. I have talked to some local branches, but because we're incorporated in DE, my bank requires me to file a DBA with my home state (New York in this case.)
======
stanleydrew
I use Chase (Formerly WaMu) here in CA for a WY S-corp and an LLC and they've
been great.

